# swaping my b14 ser with brakes on my nx2k



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

i did a search but i just got bits and peices of info i wanted 

1 can i switch both brakes and have both cars work properly

2 what exactly do i need to do and additional parts

3 is it going to effect the performance of the nx aka the beater

4 does someone have the nx brakes i could just buy


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

1) It's not clear what you're attempting to do.
2) depends upon 1).
3) depends upon 1).
4) any autoparts store can get them for you. Search this forum for ALL the info you need about purchasing the AD22VF brakes.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*BRAKES*

i know i can put the brakes from the nx on the ser but can i put the brakes from the ser on the nx and no search told me an answer

and if you ask why the nx is my beater


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, now it's clear what you are attempting.

It seems intuitively obvious to me that if NX brakes can fit the SE-R the reverse must be true.


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah, what he said!


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Well, now it's clear what you are attempting.
> 
> It seems intuitively obvious to me that if NX brakes can fit the SE-R the reverse must be true. *


if your gonna be a dick post somewhere else and just because one thing fits on another the opposite doesnt always apply for example my stock wheels fit on my car but dont fit on my roommates mr2 spyder but his stock wheels fit on my car weird huh 
so in conclusion dont be a dick to someone who asks a simple question and just wants a strait answer


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

wait.... isnt there some kind of mounting bracket from the NX that u need for the brakes to fit on the SE-R. if so... in this case u would have to buy another set of mounting brackets. or maybe u can use the ones off the SE-R to the NX. i dont know. man im sorry if that just confused ya. just tryin to help


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*twisted200ser*,

I wasn't being a dick. I can change that, however...

Compatibility between chassis is much more probable than between makes of cars. Better take a logic class. How's that for being a dick?


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

you were being a dick. a simple yes or no would have been fine. if you have never atempted this before you shouldnt have posted. yes it does seem logical but until someone does it you dont know it will work do you thanx for you time


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I have left some things unsaid that research on your part would have revealed, namely, many NX2000 came with AD18VF brakes. How's that for interchangeability?


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

my point is i did a search and it didnt reveal the info i needed. so i asked a simple question and you acted like a smart ass dick and i do not think that was the right thing to do. i thought the whole point of a forum was to help each other.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

twisted200ser said:


> *my point is i did a search and it didnt reveal the info i needed. so i asked a simple question and you acted like a smart ass dick and i do not think that was the right thing to do. i thought the whole point of a forum was to help each other. *


nicely said!:thumbup:


----------

